# Einstellen der Maus Rad Geschwindigkeit beim Scrollen



## robb (12. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich suche gerade nach Methoden, mit denen ich die Scrollgeschwindigkeit mit meinem Mausrad erhöhen kann. 
Habe leider noch keine Methode gefunden im JScrollPane. Kennt jemand eine Methode?

Gruss Robb


----------



## Lim_Dul (12. Mrz 2007)

Schau dir mal das Interface Scrollable an: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/Scrollable.html

Wenn das deine zu scrollende Komponente implementiert, dann kann die bestimmen, wieviel jeweils gescrollt wird.


----------



## Rabe (26. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit die scroll Geschwindigkeit unter 1.4.2 zu erhöhen.


----------



## Tobias (26. Mrz 2007)

Da gibt es das Interface auch schon.


----------

